# Earth Worms



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow, i fed my little reds an earth worm and i think they enjoyed it more than anything they have ever aten before!







They destroyed it in a cloud of worm dust in a matter of seconds. They were in more of a frenzy over the worm than they ever have been over a feeder. If you havent tried a worm, i highly recomend it!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I feed all my p's worms as a part of their diet. 
They seem to really like them and my little rb are growing like crazy .


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

where did you get the worms from?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I get mine at Bait store a few dozen at a time.
Too lazy to go out and pick them myself.
I can get them at wholesale bait supplier for much cheaper than by the dozen but I don't need 500 at a time.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I get them off the ground or from a bait shop.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Earthworms??







Is that the klind that appear on the streets when it rains? Hmm.. might try to gather in the next rain storm..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Earthworms??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah those are earthworms alright...they come out of the ground during heavy raining because they would drown.

although...diging up your own earthworms may not be the wisest thing to do. cause they are in the ground and could have fertilizers or other toxins int heir body...basically whatever was in the ground when they passed through it.

buying them from a bait shop would be safer for your fish


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

as long as they dont have like some additives like a fragrance or some other chemical to attract more fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine just swallow the whole worm before it even hits the ground

awsome site to see


----------



## J. Dizzle (Jun 20, 2003)

I feed my P's earthworms all the time... they really love it, plus i find it is a GREAT growth food.


----------



## tomzo84 (Jun 27, 2003)

I wouldnt worry too much about whether your earthworms are store-bought or home-caught...ha ha...unless you purchase them from a major chain of bait shops, the worms were all gathered the same way....a damp field, a flash light, and a coffee can.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Sounds cool i'ma gonna get me some today in like 5 minutes!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I also feed my p's earthworms and them love 'em! I've heard that feeding your p's earthworms and shrimp will help bring out their color...


----------

